
Ireland plans to give Multinationals more lower tax rate - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/14/business/international/ireland-tax-rate-breaks.html?ref=business
======
s_dev
Irish here - I'm in favour of corporate tax rate transparency. Ireland's
stated rate is close to its effective rate. This in itself is useful and fair.

Before - everyone especially Britain, France and Germany have a go at Ireland
please remember. Facebook, Amazon and Starbucks paid effectively 0% corporate
tax rate in the UK (<£5,000) - it was literally in the HN only two days ago
and they aren't exceptions. These countries have wildly different stated and
effective rates and it's not transparent at all. This makes such comparisons
difficult and I suspect thats the end effect certain countries and businesses
want.

A trailing and specific example to support my case. I recall Frances effective
corporation tax rate is around 8.5%.

